# Shower pan liners



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone else install them? Do you feel like it's the plumbers job or the tile setters job? My company is trying to get away from installing them anymore, but a lot of builders are calling saying their tile guys refuse to do them.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I install and flood test my own pans.....


Wouldn't want it any other way..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

It is regulated by the plumbing subcode, therefore, must be installed by a plumber. I water test them, then watch the tile guy nail his wonderboard to the curb...............:no:


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

We water test the pans. A lot of tile guys around here install them, some won't even tile a shower if they don't put the pan in themselves? Hardly any of them do it right either. I'd rather us do them, my boss feels differently.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

We rarely use liners anymore, find tile guys wanting to use tile ready shower pans


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

We have always installed them and tested them. But I have also watched tile guys come in and yank ours out. It comes down to who's going to be held liable if an issue occurs - so I am fine having the tile guy take full charge of it. As long as everyone is aware and it's documented.


----------



## DJenek (May 4, 2011)

The plumber should do the install.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive been told my price is way too high on shower pan install.

I charge alot because I dont like to do it.

leave that chump change to the tileman or whoever


----------



## plumbtastic (Apr 27, 2011)

bigdaddyrob said:


> We have always installed them and tested them. But I have also watched tile guys come in and yank ours out. It comes down to who's going to be held liable if an issue occurs - so I am fine having the tile guy take full charge of it. As long as everyone is aware and it's documented.


You know you bring up a very good point with your post. I never considered a guy could come in and take my pan out and install it "his" way. I'm going to start signing my name to the liner and the street address with a sharpie in several places and then photograph it. Thank you for your posts.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I personally refuse to install the pans. I used to but too many time's I had contractors say "Get the pans in, the tile guy's are coming in tomorrow". We would install the pan, and then you wouldn"t see a tile guy for 3 weeks. And in the mean time everybody on the job site would be walking on them and dropping screws etc.
Now if there's a leak after finish, I stick a hose in my drain. If the drain dosen't leak, I tell the builder "it suck's to be you". Also not required to be water tested where I'm located. I know some places require the pan to be water tested as part of plumbing inspection. P.S. ( also I hate doing them).


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

gladerunner said:


> ...install the pan, and then you wouldn"t see a tile guy for 3 weeks. And in the mean time everybody on the job site would be walking on them and dropping screws etc.


This is how it is around my area as well. My shop has stopped putting them in altogether, It's the tile guys problem. His warranty too...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tile guy preslopes, we install and test pan.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

We water test them, they are so simple to install, fold nice tight corners and it's a piece of cake


----------

